# Cured IBS - D with ayurveda



## Nitinsharmaa89 (Dec 21, 2017)

I suffered from severe IBS-D for nearly three years. In the hindsight,i have factored work related stress as the biggest trigger. This coupled with Friday night alocohol fueled parties and unhealthy eating weakened my digestion to the point where I could not even digest the smallest and lightest of the meals. I tried many allopathic medications for almost two years but nothing would help. I had lost 10 kgs of my weight. I looked extremely skinny and at one point was even afraid to step out of the house. The biggest disappointment was doctor even refusing to acknowledge it.They have this umbrella term irritable bowel syndrome for all disease related to digestive system which they are unable to understand. A friend referred me to an Ayurveda practitioner in Himachal Pradesh state of India. His medicine has strengthened my digestion. I can enjoy good meals now. I have regained my health. His medicines along with meditation and exercise both times during morning and evening have cured me.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

So what do you take? Interested to hear about the medicines.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Sigh, so many people around the world is suffering from this......O Lord, why have You forsaken us......


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

It is weird how this disease is affecting people worldwide...and my grandpa said anything like this was unheard of in his day. Were not able to eat!!! Or poop correctly! And some of us cant sleep either. Like the three most basic functions of life.


----------



## Nitinsharmaa89 (Dec 21, 2017)

mellosphere said:


> So what do you take? Interested to hear about the medicines.


There are two tablets. One is swarna basma which is derived from gold. Ayurveda has this process in which metals are refined in such a way that even poisonous ones are used as medicine. The other tablet has around 16 herbs found in himalayan regions of India. Most of these herbs are readily available and nothing exotic about them. But they really help. Only trouble is that I have to repeatedly travel to himachal pradhesh state which is 1800 kms away from Mumbai where I live.


----------



## CranberryTea (Aug 30, 2016)

That's so good that you are doing better. Alcohol is awful for IBS. Quitting that alone, probably was very helpful. I went to an Ayurvedic practitioner here in the US, but his herbal concoctions and Indian medicines (Triphala, etc.) did not really help me. However, I am a firm believer that more naturally based approaches to digestive disease is the way to go - right exercise and harmonizing diet. Over the years, yoga has been very helpful to me as well. It seems to stretch out my contracted colon.

However, the concepts in Ayurveda regarding digestion are great. They really focus on the importance of digestion. I'm on board with that 100%. There is much important knowledge in Ayurveda concerning digestion, and I'm glad things have gotten so much better for you.


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi, i'm pretty sure that what you use, kill bugs in your system. If you use colloidal silver with many differents herbs like "NOW SIBO" capse, it should work too. Maybe no need to do 1300km xD


----------



## Nitinsharmaa89 (Dec 21, 2017)

Frenchneedyou said:


> Hi, i'm pretty sure that what you use, kill bugs in your system. If you use colloidal silver with many differents herbs like "NOW SIBO" capse, it should work too. Maybe no need to do 1300km xD


Naah. No other medicine works. Only this one is helpful.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Nitin,

Glad to see this post.

Modern medicines do not have medication for IBS ( which is called by Drs to escape for giving treatment ).

Me too got treated by Ayurveda & Sidha ( naturopath treatments ). I am perfectly fine and helping people now.

Cheers


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Great to hear that, Nitin 
Its because of this IBS that I had to quit my job in Singapore and come back to Delhi.
I am suffering from IBS-D from last 11 months and have lost 12KG weight as well.

Just a couple of days back I started ayurvedic treatment and keeping my fingers crossed.

To Nitin and other, were you able to gain back your lost weight after getting the right treatment?


----------



## mba99 (May 20, 2018)

Nitinsharmaa89 said:


> I suffered from severe IBS-D for nearly three years. In the hindsight,i have factored work related stress as the biggest trigger. This coupled with Friday night alocohol fueled parties and unhealthy eating weakened my digestion to the point where I could not even digest the smallest and lightest of the meals. I tried many allopathic medications for almost two years but nothing would help. I had lost 10 kgs of my weight. I looked extremely skinny and at one point was even afraid to step out of the house. The biggest disappointment was doctor even refusing to acknowledge it.They have this umbrella term irritable bowel syndrome for all disease related to digestive system which they are unable to understand. A friend referred me to an Ayurveda practitioner in Himachal Pradesh state of India. His medicine has strengthened my digestion. I can enjoy good meals now. I have regained my health. His medicines along with meditation and exercise both times during morning and evening have cured me.


I'm interested in your collection of medicines .I tried every possible way to treat this horrible condition ibs but it keeps on coming back. I'm fine with these desi meds like hakeems buy after few months later ibs kicks in again. How can I get those meds from India to pakistan? Any suggestion?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

MBA99, Ayurveda and other alternatives like homeopathy doesnt work in the same way as convenctional medicines.

In short A different medicine can be prescribed to two individuals with the same symptoms
You will have to see the doctor for right diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey Ta



TarunSareen said:


> Great to hear that, Nitin
> Its because of this IBS that I had to quit my job in Singapore and come back to Delhi.
> I am suffering from IBS-D from last 11 months and have lost 12KG weight as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Tarun,

It helped me. To feel the result you need to change your lifestyle atleast for 2 months. I mean your sleep time, wake up time, exercise & food habits / intake time. I suppose your Ayurvedic dr would have told you this, if not ask him specifically. Because food habits & sleep habits greatly impact the effect of medicines.

hope this helps.


----------



## mba99 (May 20, 2018)

I know but I was on homeopathy meds for a long time it didn't helped that much . I'm been using hakeems meds for month now and have seen major improvements but the meds are over and sudden diarrhoea attack took place which pushed me back to zero. I also have spinal prob when I was a kid I had surgery . Maybe that spine injury is contributing to the ibs?


TarunSareen said:


> MBA99, Ayurveda and other alternatives like homeopathy doesnt work in the same way as convenctional medicines.
> 
> In short A different medicine can be prescribed to two individuals with the same symptoms
> You will have to see the doctor for right diagnosis and treatment.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Most long term IBS sufferers will have backpain. becuase of Malnutrition and Vitamin D deficiency. you need to check your bone density & Vitamin D, i am sure any of these 2 elements would be your issue. These 2 are linked from IBS.



mba99 said:


> I know but I was on homeopathy meds for a long time it didn't helped that much . I'm been using hakeems meds for month now and have seen major improvements but the meds are over and sudden diarrhoea attack took place which pushed me back to zero. I also have spinal prob when I was a kid I had surgery . Maybe that spine injury is contributing to the ibs?
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mba99 (May 20, 2018)

ashyam86343 said:


> Most long term IBS sufferers will have backpain. becuase of Malnutrition and Vitamin D deficiency. you need to check your bone density & Vitamin D, i am sure any of these 2 elements would be your issue. These 2 are linked from IBS.


Yes I have numbness in legs because of my spinal injury/surgery. Recently I have been to hakeem and he has told me that you have calcium deficiency also one of neurosurgeon told me I have weak bone . How does vitamin d deficiency affects my ibs ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ranganoon (Oct 7, 2017)

https://www.news.com...214508d81aee8cd

why is FMT is not considered the best option to treat IBS in USA.

Can you let me know the ayurveda doctor address in India.

I wish you all quick relief and well health.


----------



## Amol (Jul 4, 2018)

Nitinsharmaa89 said:


> I suffered from severe IBS-D for nearly three years. In the hindsight,i have factored work related stress as the biggest trigger. This coupled with Friday night alocohol fueled parties and unhealthy eating weakened my digestion to the point where I could not even digest the smallest and lightest of the meals. I tried many allopathic medications for almost two years but nothing would help. I had lost 10 kgs of my weight. I looked extremely skinny and at one point was even afraid to step out of the house. The biggest disappointment was doctor even refusing to acknowledge it.They have this umbrella term irritable bowel syndrome for all disease related to digestive system which they are unable to understand. A friend referred me to an Ayurveda practitioner in Himachal Pradesh state of India. His medicine has strengthened my digestion. I can enjoy good meals now. I have regained my health. His medicines along with meditation and exercise both times during morning and evening have cured me.


please provide that Ayurvedic Doctor's address.


----------

